# Did you play Doom, Doom 2, Heretic, Hexen, Final Doom, Duke Nukem 3D?



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

These are still the best fps games for me. Doom, Doom 2, Heretic, Hexen, Final Doom, Duke Nukem 3D.


----------



## jasper01 (Jan 19, 2019)

No, but I play all the Mass Effect games, Half Life 2, Portal 2, Elder scrolls online..etc etc..when I am not listening to music, or sometimes when I am!


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

Gamer friends do you game now?


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

Zofia said:


> Gamer friends do you game now?


I am trying so hard to beat Doom 2 on Nightmare but I couldn't pass the level 7.


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

tomb raider 1 2 3 love Laura


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

ldiat said:


> tomb raider 1 2 3 love Laura


Is it true that what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

I loved Doom 2 - played it all the way through. I also really enjoyed Half-life, and played a lot of online Counter-strike. Other than that, I had a lot of fun playing the incredibly stupid Serious Sam.


----------



## atsizat (Sep 14, 2015)

DrMike said:


> I loved Doom 2 - played it all the way through. I also really enjoyed Half-life, and played a lot of online Counter-strike. Other than that, I had a lot of fun playing the incredibly stupid Serious Sam.


How about playing Doom 2 on Nightmare? It drives me crazy. Too many saves and loads.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Castle Wolfenstein! Does this date me???


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

I remember our first home PC (Intel Pentium 60) came with a demo of Doom on three floppy disks. Times change!
I'm not a fan of FPS games in general, but those old games can be fun. Also, they create some sort of 3D illusion but are not fully rendered in 3D yet.


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

ldiat said:


> tomb raider 1 2 3 love Laura


The old PS1 games? Restart Trilogy is not as good for my opinion but I love Lara. <3


----------



## Zofia (Jan 24, 2019)

May I ask in here does anyone play Crusader Kings II or the Total War games?

Half Life 3 2041 ~ Lord Gaben


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

atsizat said:


> Is it true that what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas


YES!! and i am staying here in Vegas. (a casino is less then a mile from our place tee hee)


----------

